# Sacar audio de TV para auriculares



## davizco (Ene 1, 2007)

Hola, feliz año!! Soy nuevo en el foro, quería haceros una consulta:

Mi abuelo que es una persona mayor ha perdido audición y he pensado en ponerle unos auriculares inalambricos para que al menos de noche pueda oir la televisión y no solo verla.
El problema es que la tv que tiene no tiene salida exterior de audio, osea una clavija para enchufarlos... Si dispone de un euroconector en la parte trasera.. hay algo q pueda hacer???

Se q mi abuelo no cambiará de tv solo por eso.. Si alguien sabe alguna solución por favor...

Un saludo,
Muchas gracias a todos.

Enhorabuena por el foro.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 2, 2007)

hola tendrias que desarmar el tv y sacar la señal de el parlante que mas de 4w no creo que sea y masomenos lo que nesesita un auricular es de 10 a 40 milivatios eso lo rebajarias con un resistor de 100 ohm en serie y si es poca la salida uno de 56 mas los 64 ohm que ban a tener los airiculares espero  que tu abuelo pueda ber la tele con sonido saludos


----------



## Aristides (Ene 3, 2007)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PELIGRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

En algunos TV, la línea de los 220 volt, queda conectada al chasis y por lo tanto a todos los componentes internos.


----------

